# Mitchel 302 problems



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought a Mitchel 302 from gbbt and everytime i hook a fish and fight it the drag tightens up on me and its costing me a lot of fish and a lot of brand new power pro and tips on how to fix it or should i just bring it back to gulf breeze bait and tackle?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Heck, if you just bought it from them, I'd take it back and have them fix it. You shouldn't have to mess with it.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

THROUGH IT IN THE TRASH AND GO BUY A REAL REEL LIKE A VS200,250 AND NEVER HAVE ANOTHER PROBLEM JUST MY 02 THE VS MASTER


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd bet you can add a washer and fix your problems. The problem is probably that there isnt enough clearance and when the spool turns, it is grabbing the drag knob. Causing it to tighten down. If ever have any questions, check out www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com and find the discussion about mitchell 302/402's. Lot's of helpful info in there and a lot of guys who fish them daily who can answer questions.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

The usual problem with the drag on old Mitchell reels is that the drag washers are not in the correct order. On the bottom of most spools, there is a diagram that shows the proper installation of the drag washers. If you find that you are missing some washers, you can buy new spools off of eBay for pretty cheap. Check out this link, maybe it will help.

http://www.reeldr.com/SCHEMATICS/MITCHELL%20SCHEMATICS/MITCHELL%20302(%2008-74).pdf


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>THROUGH IT IN THE TRASH AND GO BUY A REAL REEL LIKE A VS200,250 AND NEVER HAVE ANOTHER PROBLEM JUST MY 02
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


why do you feel that way

i understand that you dont mitchells but there have been 10 times the fish caught on mitchells then on van staals and the new van staals suck. i have seen numerous times were things on van staals break

im not saying that van staals are bad im just saying that they have some problems and it isnt worth paying 750 for a reel with that many problems 

back to topic

i would bet money that either your washers are not in proper order or you dont have enough washers in the reel. also power pro and mitchells dont really like each other. if youre fishing for kings then i would use monofiliment because you can get cut very bad with power pro when the king runs


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

I don't use my 302's that much but I replaced all the washers with HT-100 drag washers that Penn uses. The drag is nice and smooth. You also don't have to hear the clicker going off like in the stock washers.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you can fix that clicker problem by taking out 2 of the washers 

one is sorta bent at the open ends of it and the other one is flat and has metal teeth on it


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

May be a simple fix.If it is one of the last mitchells made it could have the really big drag knob on it that rubs the spool and causes the drag to tighten just like it does if you don't have the right amount of washers.If it is the really big drag knob just file the ends of it down some so it want hit the spool.I think there is a step by step of it on site refered to above along with how to completely redo the drag.

If it is not the really big drag knob then it is the washers.Still not hard to do.


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

yea i got it fixed turned out the drag washers were bad which is what i thought was the problem thanks for all your help.


----------

